# Started a few more auctions



## rewalston (Aug 6, 2015)

I know they aren't much but. Here they be.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252049202243?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252049196535?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252049187878?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252049183899?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Not much there but even a little bit helps.

Rusty


----------



## resabed01 (Aug 7, 2015)

Rusty,

Do you combine shipping on your lots?


----------



## rewalston (Aug 7, 2015)

I could but I'd have to find different boxes than what I have. So shipping might be a little different. These are my first auctions so I don't really know what to do about combined shipping. I guess it all comes down to what is being bought. Some of the things will fit together while others not so easily.

Rusty


----------



## resabed01 (Aug 7, 2015)

Understood there would be changes in shipping cost if the size or weight changes, that's expected. Just wondering if you did as sometimes I'll run across somebody who won't.
Sometimes the cost of shipping alone is enough to kill the deal, esp on small or low value items. This is why it's so hard to compete against Chinese sellers that can list an item for 1 dollar with free shipping.
It's simple to do, once the auctions ends ebay will automatically combine the purchases on one invoice and then you would specify shipping costs for the lot.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 7, 2015)

I didn't know how it worked, but I'm willing to combine lots. About the only thing I wouldn't be able to combine is the mylars...but the other things should combine ok, might not even need another box.

Rusty


----------

